# A77 focusing with ND filter fitted.



## Menthol (May 12, 2014)

Just invested in my first ND filter (hoya variable 3-400). Bought on eBay so still waiting for it.

But just thought about it again,  I want to shoot at f1.4 and f2.8 outside so chances are that I will be filtering 10 stops of light from entering my camera. How then am I doing to focus accurately if my back screen and evf are both peach black?. Can't do hit and miss games at f1.4.
Secondly. How am I going to frame the shot if I can't see through the electronic view finder and lcd?. Tripod maybe the answer to the second question but still welcome suggestions. 

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## Kolia (May 12, 2014)

If its is so dark that peak focus isn't working, you'd be hosed anyway !

You could set the focus and then darken the filter since it's adjustable ?


----------



## vipgraphx (May 12, 2014)

Manual focus first lock on then add your filter on.


----------



## Menthol (May 13, 2014)

Thank you.

Will certainly try to manual focus then darken my nd filter. 

My discussion with a guy who has a photo-gear shop locally was a bit fruity today. Asked him exactly the same question and he basically said that for portraits chances are are that I wouldn't want to to eliminate all the available light but to cut it down to 1/4 of the available light.  So with that 1/4 I should be able to focus neatly and frame my shots (obviously adding a bit of flash light).

Sent from my Galaxy SII using PhotoForum


----------



## jfrabat (May 13, 2014)

If you cut out all the light, you will be essentially taking photos in the dark.  For this, I suggest 2 things: first, like already stated, use manual focus and then add the filter (assuming you are using a tripod), and make sure your EVF is set so that it uses ALL the light (there was an option somewhere in the menu where you selected if you wanted to use the ISO, aperture and such so that you essentially have a preview of the final image, or you can just turn this off, and it uses all available light so that it is easier to compose).


----------



## Stevepwns (May 13, 2014)

With an EVF you will see the correct exposure regardless.  Unless you go passed the 30 sec max for the shutter speed. Use your light meter in camera and it will tell you what the correct exposure is.  Using the EVF almost eliminates the issue you are concerned about.


----------

